# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Comin' To Town

## amyb

Heading in to the Big Apple soon with my daughter in law, Sandi,   to see BEAUTIFUL-the Carole King Show. Dinner, and a drive by the lit up tree should make for a memorable Chanukah for me and Birthday for her gift exchange!

Anyone have a favorite dining spot on 43rd and Bdway? I am leaning to a stop at the Algonquin's ROUND TABLE.

----------


## Charlycoach

How about a little north of there, across from Carnegie Hall. A large and some what touristy spot called  Trattoria Dell'Arte. It's campy with its anatomical art on the walls, but terrific service, and huge portions. Try the Veal Parmesan, you won't  believe your eyes. It can feed 3. Fun atmosphere thou, and you have street parking on 7th ave after 6. Save the Algonquin for cocktails.

----------


## amyb

During my college days, the Algonquin was a favorite meet and greet stop. Loved the people watching.

Thought about a holiday decked out Sardi's and also the cafe Un Deux Troi which my boys all seemed to like. These are close to the theater and parking.

Charly-are you on island now?

----------


## Charlycoach

We are in deed Amy. Just past the midway point. It's down hill from here. By the way, used to luv the simple chopped steak at Sardi's. Challange the youngin's to identify any of the older stars on the walls.

----------


## JEK

A few blocks away, but we love Blue Fin in the W for a pre-theater bite -- great fresh seafood.

----------


## amyb

Forgot about Blue Fin-the magnet used to live on my frig, before I went stainless steel doors.

----------


## Grey

We also like Serafina at the Time Hotel for light Italian.  Enjoy the show!

----------


## andynap

Amy- during your college days the famous 4 were still in residence- no? :)

----------


## JEK

“I like to have a martini,
Two at the very most.
After three I'm under the table,
after four I'm under my host.” 
― Dorothy Parker, _The Collected Dorothy Parker_

----------


## MIke R

sounds like a great show.....enjoy!

----------


## cec1

Amy . . . I've been going to Cafe Un Deux Trois for 35+ years.  The owners, Georges & Gerard, are good friends, and the best waiter in the house (and most eccentric) is Michael.  The Christmas period is a time when Michael (with a Santa cap) leads the entire restaurant (dividing the room into about four singing groups) in a nightly rendition of The Twelve Days of Christmas ("On the first day of Christmas / my true love sent to me: A Partridge in a Pear Tree").  It's usually done about 6:30 - 7 . . . and is one of the most festive holiday evenings that you can imagine.  If they've commenced the nightly singing, you'd find great enjoyment in being part of it.  The onion soup is great . . . as is the steak tartare.

----------


## amyb

Reading this in the morning and that's where we ended up! Pierre was in charge, no George. Michael did his thing. What an animated guy! We had no idea ahead of time. Fun thing to be a part of.

Our section was so good we got two parts-6 geese a laying and 5 golden rings!!  Not as good as the things on You tube that have an orchestra or an opera company pop out of everywhere, but it sure was fun.  The city was mobbed on this balmy tree lighting night.  But good will was in the ait and dinner and the show were delightful.

BEAUTIFUL-at times you could swear that Carole King herself was doing the lead part. Needless to say, the music was sensational. Also featured many Barry Mann and Cynthia Weil tunes.  LOCOMOTION reminded me of zipping along at 115 in Phil's car. NATURAL WOMAN knocked me out.

----------


## cec1

Fantastic!  I can remember many holiday season nights there just for the entertainment (well . . . and maybe a drink or two).  My office was around the corner on Sixth Avenue, so it was an easy commute!

----------

